# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  این گاج هم همه رو مسخره گرفته!

## ali shamshiri

اگه یادتون باشه قبل از عید یه سری از کاربرا می گفتند که گاج قراره یه سری تو مایه های خط ویژه و دور دنیا با هم بزنه.
خودم هم قبل از عید زنگ زدم و اینو شنیدم. اما امروز زنگ زدم و گفت خبری نیست و برای نمایشگاه هم همون کتابای خط ویژه تجدید چاپ شده میاد بیرون.
مثل اینکه گاج برای فیزیک هیچ برنامه ای نداره!
در ضمن کسی از دوستان دی وی دی جمع بندی خوب سراغ داره که کنکور 94 هم توش باشه و به نمایشگاه برسه؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> در ضمن کسی از دوستان دی وی دی جمع بندی خوب سراغ داره که کنکور 94 هم توش باشه و به نمایشگاه برسه؟


برای چه درسی میخواید؟

----------


## ali shamshiri

> برای چه درسی میخواید؟


سلام
برای فیزیک و شیمی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام
> برای فیزیک و شیمی


سلام
برای فیزیک و شیمی پایه این دوتا رو استفاده کن:
فیزیک کازرانیان دوران طلایی ( جمع بندی ) (95-94) | آلاء
شیمی محمد رضا آقاجانی دوران طلایی ( جمع بندی ) (95-94) | آلاء

----------


## optician

امسال ( سال 95-94 ) گاج اصلا خوب نبود
نه کتابها 
نه آزمون ها

----------


## ali shamshiri

> سلام
> برای فیزیک و شیمی پایه این دوتا رو استفاده کن:
> فیزیک کازرانیان دوران طلایی ( جمع بندی ) (95-94) | آلاء
> شیمی محمد رضا آقاجانی دوران طلایی ( جمع بندی ) (95-94) | آلاء


سلام با سایت صنعتی شریف آشنا هستم
منظورم از بین موسسات که هستند بود، مثال پرواز و آفبا و ...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> سلام با سایت صنعتی شریف آشنا هستم
> منظورم از بین موسسات که هستند بود، مثال پرواز و آفبا و ...


برای ریاضی مهربان ! اول خرداد میاد  !

برای فیزیک حرف اخر کامیار

----------


## mohammad.sa

امسال گاج خیلی زیر کتابا در رفت.ازموناشم مثل هرسال نبود

----------


## 10100

اقا میشه یکی بگه این دوردنیا در 4 ساعت کوفتی کی میاد ؟؟

----------


## ali shamshiri

> اقا میشه یکی بگه این دوردنیا در 4 ساعت کوفتی کی میاد ؟؟


امروز پرسیدم گفت تا نمایشگاه

----------


## Forgotten

طبق تماسی که با گاج گرفتم متاسفانه جلد دوم زیست ایکیو هم به احتمال زیاد به نمایشگاه نمیرسه 
واقعا مسخره کردن ملتو

----------


## mehrab98

> اگه یادتون باشه قبل از عید یه سری از کاربرا می گفتند که گاج قراره یه سری تو مایه های خط ویژه و دور دنیا با هم بزنه.
> خودم هم قبل از عید زنگ زدم و اینو شنیدم. اما امروز زنگ زدم و گفت خبری نیست و برای نمایشگاه هم همون کتابای خط ویژه تجدید چاپ شده میاد بیرون.
> مثل اینکه گاج برای فیزیک هیچ برنامه ای نداره!
> در ضمن کسی از دوستان دی وی دی جمع بندی خوب سراغ داره که کنکور 94 هم توش باشه و به نمایشگاه برسه؟



اقا کی گفته بهت؟؟؟؟ من زنگ زدم گفت جلوشو گرفتن (خط ویژه)امسال فقط دور دنیا میاد نمایشگاه اونم مثل پارسال... قرا نیست خط ویژه بیاد دیگه... از فروشگاه مرکزیشون دیروز پرسیدم... 
نمیدونم والاااا

----------


## iamshakh

حیف شد،خط ویژه خیلی خوب بود.

----------


## hramiri

چراجلوی چاپ خط ویژه رو گرفتن؟ کسی ميدونه مشکل چی بوده؟

----------


## mehrab98

شاید دست طراحای عقب مونده رو میبسته..

----------


## ali shamshiri

> اقا کی گفته بهت؟؟؟؟ من زنگ زدم گفت جلوشو گرفتن (خط ویژه)امسال فقط دور دنیا میاد نمایشگاه اونم مثل پارسال... قرا نیست خط ویژه بیاد دیگه... از فروشگاه مرکزیشون دیروز پرسیدم... 
> نمیدونم والاااا


من که امروز زنگ زدم گفت میاد
هر کدومشون یه چیزی می گن

----------


## F.amin

تو کانال گاج هم پستی مربوط به کتاب های دور دنیا گذاشتن
که برای نمایشگاه میاد
ولی خبری از خط ویژه نبود

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## mehrab98

> من که امروز زنگ زدم گفت میاد
> هر کدومشون یه چیزی می گن


خدا از دل و دهنتو و مراکز عصبی تکلمت بشنوه! ما به همون قبلیا راضی هستیم.......

----------


## Delgir

گاج که فکر کنم امسال وضعش خراب بود.باید دنبال جمع بندی های دیگه باشیم.

----------


## Dr_mary

> امسال گاج خیلی زیر کتابا در رفت.ازموناشم مثل هرسال نبود


سلام؛ میشه توضیح بدین چرا آزموناش مثل هر سال نبود؟؟
من میخواستم جمع بندی،گاج رو هم آزمون بدم. 

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk

----------


## mohammad.sa

> سلام؛ میشه توضیح بدین چرا آزموناش مثل هر سال نبود؟؟من میخواستم جمع بندی،گاج رو هم آزمون بدم. Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


سلام.اول سال مثل هرسال کیفیت سوالاش بالا نبود.من برا جامعه اماری قلمچی شرکت کردم اما سوالات گاج رو بیشتر میپسندم واسه همین از رفیقام میگرفتم.سال گذشته خیلی با کیفیت تر بود.اما ازمونای اخری هم واقعا خوب بود.بنظرم اگه می خواین شرکت کنین من خودمم اخری هستم حتما

----------


## وحید ی

> اگه یادتون باشه قبل از عید یه سری از کاربرا می گفتند که گاج قراره یه سری تو مایه های خط ویژه و دور دنیا با هم بزنه.
> خودم هم قبل از عید زنگ زدم و اینو شنیدم. اما امروز زنگ زدم و گفت خبری نیست و برای نمایشگاه هم همون کتابای خط ویژه تجدید چاپ شده میاد بیرون.
> مثل اینکه گاج برای فیزیک هیچ برنامه ای نداره!
> در ضمن کسی از دوستان دی وی دی جمع بندی خوب سراغ داره که کنکور 94 هم توش باشه و به نمایشگاه برسه؟


منم تماس گرفتم گفتن دور دنیا فقط میاد و شاید خط ویژه های پارسال تجدید چاپ بشه جالبه به ثانیه حرفشونو عوض میکنن
بصورت شایعه شنیدم که برای چاپ کتاباش دچار مشکله حقوقی شده وگرنه گاج یک انتشارات حرفه ای و بین المللی هست دلیلی نداره اینهمه وعده الکی بده از لحاظ اعتبار دچار مشکل میشه
دیگه دو .سه روز دیگه توی نمایشگاه همه چی مشخص میشه
جمع بندیای مهرو ماه حداقل تو عمومیا خوبه خیلی سبز هم بعضی جمع بندیاش خوبه نه همه...

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام.اول سال مثل هرسال کیفیت سوالاش بالا نبود.من برا جامعه اماری قلمچی شرکت کردم اما سوالات گاج رو بیشتر میپسندم واسه همین از رفیقام میگرفتم.سال گذشته خیلی با کیفیت تر بود.اما ازمونای اخری هم واقعا خوب بود.بنظرم اگه می خواین شرکت کنین من خودمم اخری هستم حتما


ازمون های جامعش چه تاریخی هستش؟

----------


## DR MAEDE

منم پرسیدم گفتن برا نمایشگاه میاد  :Y (586):  :Y (397):  :Y (584):

----------


## ezio auditore77

> ازمون های جامعش چه تاریخی هستش؟


24 اردیبهشت:سنجش
31 اردیبهشت:گزینه 2
7 خرداد:سنجش+گزینه 2
14 خرداد:گاج
21 خرداد:قلم چی
28 خرداد:گاج
4 تیر:سنجش+قلم چی+گاج
18 تیر:قلم چی
25 تیر:کنکور اصلی

----------


## Dr_mary

> 24 اردیبهشت:سنجش
> 31 اردیبهشت:گزینه 2
> 7 خرداد:سنجش+گزینه 2
> 14 خرداد:گاج
> 21 خرداد:قلم چی
> 28 خرداد:گاج
> 4 تیر:سنجش+قلم چی+گاج
> 18 تیر:قلم چی
> 25 تیر:کنکور اصلی


 این آزمون آخری گاج 18 تیر نیست؟؟؟ یا قبلا 18 تیر نبوده که تغییر پیدا کنه؟؟

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk

----------


## hassanhafezi

بچه ها ای کیو زیس رو خریدم بزنمشون به نظرت تا کنکور ؟؟

----------


## ali1375-0016

[Forwarded from Ghalamnovin]
با سلام طبق پیگیری هایی که برای امتحانات نهایی داشتیم... 


دوست و همکارمون به ما خبر حتمی رو دادن و طبق گفته های ایشون سوالات امتحان نهایی هم سوم و هم پیش دانشگاهی هم حل شده سوالات بین ساعت ۱۰شب تا ۱۲ بهمون میرسه  یاصبح آزمون ساعت ۵ 
با پاسخ تشریحی نمره ۲۰


همتون میدونید امتحانات نهایی چیز الکی نیست از لحاظ امنیتی و گیر آوردنشون، ولی ما کارمون اینه، لازم به ذکر هست که امتحانات نهایی فروششون خیلی محدود هست و به افراد خیلی محدود فروخته میشه
، طبق گفته دوستمون سوالات نهایی هم حتمی هست 
جهت مشاوره یا هماهنگی برای خرید  امتحانات نهایی 
@FinalSale
@FinalSale
    خرید ازمون قلمچی 17 اردیبهشت 
@gh_noviiin
@gh_noviiin

----------


## ali1375-0016

[Forwarded from Ghalamnovin]
با سلام طبق پیگیری هایی که برای امتحانات نهایی داشتیم... 🤔


دوست و همکارمون به ما خبر حتمی رو دادن و طبق گفته های ایشون سوالات امتحان نهایی هم سوم و هم پیش دانشگاهی هم حل شده 👌سوالات بین ساعت ۱۰شب تا ۱۲ بهمون میرسه 🤔 یاصبح آزمون ساعت ۵ 
با پاسخ تشریحی نمره ۲۰


همتون میدونید امتحانات نهایی چیز الکی نیست از لحاظ امنیتی و گیر آوردنشون، ولی ما کارمون اینه، لازم به ذکر هست که امتحانات نهایی فروششون خیلی محدود هست و به افراد خیلی محدود فروخته میشه🙃
، طبق گفته دوستمون سوالات نهایی هم حتمی هست😚 
جهت مشاوره یا هماهنگی برای خرید  امتحانات نهایی 👇
@FinalSale
@FinalSale
    خرید ازمون قلمچی 17 اردیبهشت 👇👇👇
@gh_noviiin
@gh_noviiin

----------


## hassanhafezi

> [Forwarded from Ghalamnovin]
> با سلام طبق پیگیری هایی که برای امتحانات نهایی داشتیم... ������
> 
> 
> دوست و همکارمون به ما خبر حتمی رو دادن و طبق گفته های ایشون سوالات امتحان نهایی هم سوم و هم پیش دانشگاهی هم حل شده ������سوالات بین ساعت ۱۰شب تا ۱۲ بهمون میرسه ������ یاصبح آزمون ساعت ۵ 
> با پاسخ تشریحی نمره ۲۰
> 
> 
> همتون میدونید امتحانات نهایی چیز الکی نیست از لحاظ امنیتی و گیر آوردنشون، ولی ما کارمون اینه، لازم به ذکر هست که امتحانات نهایی فروششون خیلی محدود هست و به افراد خیلی محدود فروخته میشه������
> ...


جمع کنید بساط دلال بازیتون رو اینده بچه ها رو خراب نکنید جون هرکی ک دوست دارید

----------


## Forgotten

> بچه ها ای کیو زیس رو خریدم بزنمشون به نظرت تا کنکور ؟؟


به نظرم من بهتره شما برید سراغ منابع آزمونی زیست برای جمع بندی
کتاب آی کیو تحت هیچ شرایطی کتاب خوبی برای این دوران نیست و اینکه پاسخ نامش هم نیومده این دیگه خیلی بدتره چون به نقل از نویسندگان این کتاب ف پاسخنامه تشریحی این کتاب خیلی نکات ارزشمندی داره 

میتونید سوالای آزمون های ماز رو هم گیر بیارید و کار کنید به جای خوندن این کتاب ، بیش از 4800 تا تست داره که اصلا قابل قبول نیست 

در ضمن اگر یه لطفی کنید از صفحه اول پایه سوم این کتاب برای من تعداد تستای هر فصلو بنویسید نیاز دارم 
مثلا این تصویر برای پایه دومه ! من سومشو میخوام

----------


## pouria98

خوب ظاهرا دور دنیا اگه خدا بخواد داره میاد بیرون!!!

*دور دنیا در ۴ ساعت رشته ریاضی جلد۱ گاج چاپ95*

----------


## Hossein.A

> خوب ظاهرا دور دنیا اگه خدا بخواد داره میاد بیرون!!!
> 
> *دور دنیا در ۴ ساعت رشته ریاضی جلد۱ گاج چاپ95*


خود سایت گاج هیچ نوشته ای مربوط به اینکه چاپ 95 هستش نداره . اینکارو نکنین اقا . 
یه سریا وسواس دارن . هیچ کاریم نمیکنن . فوری میرن سفارش میدن !

----------


## pouria98

> خود سایت گاج هیچ نوشته ای مربوط به اینکه چاپ 95 هستش نداره . اینکارو نکنین اقا . 
> یه سریا وسواس دارن . هیچ کاریم نمیکنن . فوری میرن سفارش میدن !




همین الان اگه با سایت گاج تشریف ببرید و در صفحه اول روی بن تخفیف کلیک کنی و صفحه دوم اون رو بخونی اینو میبینی دوست عزیز
به وضوح زده روش که دور دنیا برا نمایشگاه اماده میشه
در ضمن سایت پایتخت کتاب خیلی معتبره و هیچ وقت نمیاد اخبار کذب منتشر کنه

======================

بچه ها ظاهرا خبری از کتب جمعبندی نیس!!! امیدوارم که من اشنباه کرده باشم...

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

من زنگ زدم گفتم خط ویژه ها به نمایشگاه میرسه گفتن به احتمال 99 درصد میرسن!

----------


## pouria98

ای بابا بالاخره میخواد چاپ بشه یا نه!؟

کتاب خط ویژه شیمی (مسائل) ویژه کنکور 94

----------


## Hossein.A

> همین الان اگه با سایت گاج تشریف ببرید و در صفحه اول روی بن تخفیف کلیک کنی و صفحه دوم اون رو بخونی اینو میبینی دوست عزیز
> به وضوح زده روش که دور دنیا برا نمایشگاه اماده میشه
> در ضمن سایت پایتخت کتاب خیلی معتبره و هیچ وقت نمیاد اخبار کذب منتشر کنه
> 
> ======================
> 
> بچه ها ظاهرا خبری از کتب جمعبندی نیس!!! امیدوارم که من اشنباه کرده باشم...


یعنی شما میگید گاج تو سایتش نمیزاره کتاب رو برای فروش ولی به نمایشگاه میاره که با بن تخفیف بگیرن !؟
چی بگم والله !
ولی اون لینکی که شما گذاشتین ویژه کنکور 95 نمیشد . اگه قرار بود پایتخت بزاره خود سایت گاج میزاشت !

در ضمن یه لطفی کنین برین قسمت نظرات همون سایت . نوشتن ویژه 95 کی میاد که ادمین جواب دادن تا اخر اردیبهشت ! در نتیجه اون کتاب واسه سال قبله !

----------


## Ali.psy

> یعنی شما میگید گاج تو سایتش نمیزاره کتاب رو برای فروش ولی به نمایشگاه میاره که با بن تخفیف بگیرن !؟
> چی بگم والله !
> ولی اون لینکی که شما گذاشتین ویژه کنکور 95 نمیشد . اگه قرار بود پایتخت بزاره خود سایت گاج میزاشت !
> 
> در ضمن یه لطفی کنین برین قسمت نظرات همون سایت . نوشتن ویژه 95 کی میاد که ادمین جواب دادن تا اخر اردیبهشت ! در نتیجه اون کتاب واسه سال قبله !


دوست عزیز شما درست میگی...ولی ادمین دو هفته پیش این حرفو زده..نمیدونسته که به این زودیا بیاد..احتمال داده...

----------


## pouria98

> یعنی شما میگید گاج تو سایتش نمیزاره کتاب رو برای فروش ولی به نمایشگاه میاره که با بن تخفیف بگیرن !؟
> چی بگم والله !
> ولی اون لینکی که شما گذاشتین ویژه کنکور 95 نمیشد . اگه قرار بود پایتخت بزاره خود سایت گاج میزاشت !
> 
> در ضمن یه لطفی کنین برین قسمت نظرات همون سایت . نوشتن ویژه 95 کی میاد که ادمین جواب دادن تا اخر اردیبهشت ! در نتیجه اون کتاب واسه سال قبله !



*ehsan* – ۱۳۹۵-*۰۱-۳۱*: 				

  			 			 			سلام چاپ ۹۵ کی میاد؟؟؟


  *بانک کتاب پایتخت* – ۱۳۹۵-۰۱-۳۱: 				
  			 			 			سلام
فکر میکنم تا اردیبهشت ماه بیاد




=============================

اقا جان طرف 2 هفته پیش یه چیزی پرسیده ادمین هم گفته اردیبهشت ، این الان کجاش تناقض داره برای شما؟



روی این جلد هم زده از 89 تا 94

درضمن تو بن تخفیف گاج هم زده میاد بن تخفیف کتاب های گاج

درضمن سایت گاج یه مدتی میشه که قسمت فروشگاهش دیگه کار نمیکنه shop.gaj.ir

----------


## نرگس رحیمی

با سلام
به احتمال قريب به يقين دو كتاب محبوب خط ويژه هاي شيمي گاج توي نمايشگاه واسه كنكور ٩٥ مياد

----------


## ezio auditore77

> این آزمون آخری گاج 18 تیر نیست؟؟؟ یا قبلا 18 تیر نبوده که تغییر پیدا کنه؟؟فایل پیوست 53591
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


سلام
سایت گاج زدم نوشته بود 4 تیر
این عکس از کجا آوردین؟ا

----------


## F.amin

> این آزمون آخری گاج 18 تیر نیست؟؟؟ یا قبلا 18 تیر نبوده که تغییر پیدا کنه؟؟فایل پیوست 53591
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


واقعا ۱۸ تیر گاج آزمون داره؟؟؟
تو برنامش که آخرین آزمونش ۴ تیره

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr_mary

سلام، پس تغییر کرده به 4 تیر.  
منم مطمئن نبودم گفتم از شما بپرسم؟! 


Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nima1220

دوستان یه سوال اگه من جلد یک دور دنیارو چاپ 95 بگیرم میتونم از پاسخنامه چاپ 94 استفاده کنم؟؟ سوالی چیزی تغییر نکرده؟؟؟ اخه من پاسخنامه چاپ 94شو دارم

----------

